
Another Paypal Scare Tactic: Their Legal Team Handles Their Twitter - sabslaurent
This is for anyone who&#x27;s been following my Paypal Horror Story as posted here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=13851120#13859152<p>I reached out to @Paypal on Twitter over the weekend because I never heard back from a supervisor who said I would hear back within a few hours on Thursday evening, either from him or a colleague if I don&#x27;t receive a restored access email.<p>He finally calls me Monday late afternoon and says that @Paypal on Twitter is handled by the legal team and now my case is with legal and he can&#x27;t help me further, I need to take it up with legal!<p>I explained I reached out to @paypal and @paypalsecurity on Twitter simply as a custkmer service channel since companies usually respond faster on social media and nowhere does it say that their twitter is the legal department or automatically escalates a case to legal. He said he&#x27;s not here to discuss how it works he&#x27;s just here to tell me that reaching out to them on twitter instantly escalates to their legal department and now he can&#x27;t talk to me.<p>What kind of bs is that? Nowhere on their twitter does it say it&#x27;s the legal team! Also when you call Paypal and ask to speak to legal they give you a physical mailing address, why not just say &quot;well you can just tweet at us and legal takes over&quot;!<p>Another bs way to get rid of me and my situation and to hold on to $40k for 180 days and make interest on it since my sales have slowed down.<p>Is this even legal? Claiming I reached out to their legal team because I tweeted at Paypal&#x27;s customer service on twitter where nowhere does it state that escalates to their legal team?
======
DarkKomunalec
The way I understand it is just as he said - reaching out to them on Twitter
escalates it to their legal department, not that their Twitter -is- their
legal department. As for why and if it's legal, no idea. Although if they
advertise their Twitter as their customer service contact, then it could be
they made the policy up to bide time /speculation

